#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-27
<Kilos> hi philipballew  all boot by you?
<Kilos> good
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah. All seems good. just up late working on homework for college.
<Kilos> good
<philipballew> Kilos, how abut yourself?
<Kilos> im fine too ty.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi qwebirc2013
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  good morning
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> mornign Kilos
<elacheche> spotty_, help
<spotty_> elacheche: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<spotty_> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> spotty_, help me with delivering messages
<spotty_> elacheche: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo, remind and summon
<spotty_> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<elacheche> how do I read a message -_-
<Kilos> spotty_  how do i use delivering messages
<spotty_> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> spotty_  what can i do with delivering messages
<spotty_> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> elacheche  what do you want to do
<Kilos> spotty_  what can you do woth delivering messages
<spotty_> Kilos: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> elacheche  use tell nick message
<elacheche> actually someone used that command to send me a message x) I need to read it x)
<Kilos> then it should ping you and give the message
<Kilos> check if if didnt open a pm
<Kilos> just say yes
<elacheche> he's trolling me x)
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> who is trolling you?
<elacheche> spotty_, x)
<spotty_> elacheche: Excuse me?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> when you log in you should get the message that someone left you a message do you want to read it
<Kilos> just say yes
<elacheche> ok
<Kilos> spotty_  tell neo31 Its about time you showed you face here again sir
<spotty_> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell Neo31 on freenode
<elacheche> utn is in the list now → https://aful.org/gul/liste#afrique
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> in all those lugs must be many ubuntu users that can join us
<Kilos> someone came here from the sites irc engine
<Kilos> when i greeted in english he left
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> anyone that joins with a qwebirc nick is using the sites embedded irc tool
<Kilos> hi pipedream
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> pipedream  hi
<pipedream> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> hello
<Kilos> elacheche  QA is here, she will log our meetings and make you coffee
<elacheche> QA make me coffee :D
<QA> elacheche: What?
<elacheche> QA, help
<QA> elacheche: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> elacheche  you type in QA coffee please
<elacheche> QA, coffee please
<QA> elacheche: Okay
<Kilos> QA  start meeting
<QA> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  will need to chair
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and elacheche!
<Kilos> QA  thanks
<QA> Kilos: my pleasure
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Kilos: not so quick man
<Kilos> still a while before first meeting
 * inetpro still needs to do some work in order to make it do proper logging etal
<Kilos> you have time
<inetpro> thank you kindly
<Kilos> my pleasure
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think neo still has 2 weeks on his project
 * QA itching to make coffee
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<elacheche_anis> Kilos,
<elacheche_anis> You're here?
<lunapersa> hi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, please welcome lunapersa.. My beloved fiancee and the 1st Tunisian Girl as an Ubuntu Member :)
<lunapersa> :)
<Kilos> lunapersa  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa, say hi to Kilos #ubuntu-za member, ubuntu member and the initiator of #ubuntu-africa
<lunapersa> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> very nice to have a lady join us
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, you should tell melodie about this special event x) she was looking for ladies too x)
<Kilos> yes i will. i dont know why she is so late tonight
<Kilos> i will go look for her
<Kilos> she seems offline all over atm. but make this your favourite channel lunapersa  and you will meet her
<Kilos> she speaks french too
<lunapersa> ok
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Kilos> well done elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Kilos> melodie  wb and speak to lunapersa
<lunapersa> hi melodie
<Kilos> she can speak french too i think
<lunapersa> oui
<lunapersa> Je parle aussi  le français
<Kilos> she is most likely saying hi all over
<elacheche_anis> Hello melodie :)  please welcome lunapersa.. My beloved fiancee and the 1st Tunisian Girl as an Ubuntu Member :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<lunapersa> elacheche_anis,  :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Kilos> be patient, she will arrive
<Kilos> hehe
<lunapersa> :D
<melodie> hi!
<melodie> salut lunapersa elacheche hello here Kilos
<lunapersa> Salut melodie  :)
<melodie> Kilos this is for your Bento: http://pastebin.fr/39413
<melodie> enjoy!
<Kilos> ty melodie
<melodie> and I have had a post from my older tester on this style of Openbox remix, he says it works a treat!
<melodie> I show you:
<Kilos> i will install them tomorrow
<Kilos> you arrive at bed time
<melodie> http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,701.msg4046.html#msg4046
<Kilos> naughty girl
<melodie> Kilos copy the list
<melodie> it'll be gone tomorrow
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> melodie  what will be gone tomorrow. the pastebin link only hey
<melodie> the content too
<melodie> just copy the content to your favorite text editor
<Kilos> the content of the pastebin or the other link too
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-28
<Kilos> hi philipballew  nice to see you here
<philipballew> Kilos, how goes it?
<Kilos> good ty and you? just getting cold here
<philipballew> Kilos, I see. Its about 20 C here currently in this part of America
<philipballew> I keep reading bad things happening in South Africa lately. Hope all is not as bad as I hear.
<Kilos> philipballew  lovely, we are down to 10°c at night already but days reach 25
<Kilos> its mainly groups of hooligans that mainly want to steal
<philipballew> Kilos, Same is actually happening here today.
<Kilos> the cover of being xenophobia is mainly a fancy name to cover thieving thugs
<philipballew> Assholes Kilos ...
<Kilos> i think the whole world has hassles when thugs gang up
<Kilos> also the media blows things out of proportion always
<philipballew> Today we had peaceful protests about race tensions break out into looting. You might see it on the news sooner or later.
<Kilos> you in the states hey?
<philipballew> Kilos, California
<Kilos> some of our top guys work there now
<philipballew> what company?
<philipballew> I live on the California Mexico Border
<Kilos> haha i read an article about za IT peeps making their mark in the world but they add they all drink a lot of coffee
<Kilos> our guys are in silicon valley
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah. I need to head up that way more often.
<philipballew> I am either going to move there to find a job when I graduate, or get a job working remote and move to Mexicpo
<philipballew> Mexico
<philipballew> because living in America is way to much money.
<Kilos> ah good luck
<philipballew> Kilos, thanks man, I'm gonna need it.
<Kilos> hi elacheche  hows things
<elacheche> Hi Kilos.. not that good, just ok
<Kilos> i htink melodie will be away for a few days, she is giving a course to some mali peeps soon she said , i dont know if that started today
<Kilos> why not that good? what did you break
<elacheche> almost break my and my brother's legs 5 min ago x(
<Kilos> wow how?
<Kilos> car accident?
<elacheche> Solo accident.. The front brake in my scooter hangs in actif mod while we're riding the scooter..
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> be careful man
<Kilos> most likely the shoes are worn out
<elacheche> x) Now I'll try to fix it by myself (after work) as the front wheel won't turn because of the brakes
<Kilos> normally when the brake shoes wear too much then it goes over the point of return and locks up
<Kilos> normally turning the wheel backwards releases them
<Kilos> but they will keep locking till you replace the shoes
<elacheche> I'll try that.. thx :)
<Kilos> there should also be a cable from the handles to the wheel that fastens onto an arm, hit the arm with a rock in reversing doesnt help
<Kilos> unles it hasa hydraulic breaks of course
<elacheche> I think that they are hydraulic, I'll try play with the screw..
<Kilos> if there is no cable then im sure the shoes are worn past their limit
<lin_> Hey guys
<lin_> Try loading http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<lin_> I'm getting access denied :-(
<Kilos> where lin?
<Kilos> oh
<lin_> Yes
<Kilos> try another mirror
<lin_> Stuck on upgrading packages
<lin_> lol
<Kilos> maybe upgrading or broken
<Kilos> stickyboy  fixit
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> Man, Symmetria's storage prolly derped again.
<stickyboy> I'm fixing my own storage problems! Grrrrr.
<stickyboy> "Welcome to Nairobi, BTW your servers fucking died while you were in Addis"
<Kilos> is that symmetrias
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> ill try get him
<Kilos> QA  is http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages down
<Kilos> even the bot is battling to check
<Kilos> wb SDCDev  Jacques_Stry
<Jacques_Stry> TY Kilos - Eskom left us in the dark, on generator
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you in ptown hey
<Jacques_Stry> Yes Rtb, but from eskom site they say no Load Shedding active so must be something else
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> power sub station kicked the bucket or someone hit a pole
<SDCDev> ty Kilos :) Morning
<Kilos> spotty_  is http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages down
<Kilos> ya must be down
<Kilos> spotty_  ping http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<spotty_> Kilos: Error: unknown host http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<elacheche> Kilos, check your inbox
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> cool ty for that so thats on the thursday night at our midnight
<elacheche> yep..
<Kilos> ty for the reminder. another one on the day will be appreciated too
<elacheche> Sure!
<melodie> hi
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> very busy atm excuse me for a bit please
<melodie> Kilos sure. I've sent a mail back to you
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im not fast like you youngsters
<melodie> Kilos I'm as old as you are
<Kilos> nono
<melodie> uou just need to practice tuxtype :D
<melodie> sisi
<Kilos> 11 years short
<melodie> aha !
<melodie> :o)
<Kilos> :D
<melodie> you know tuxtype?
<melodie> ;D
<Kilos> nope
<melodie> it's fun and you practice typing
<melodie> it's for children, but adults do well with it too
<Kilos> lol melodie  i will try that maybe tomorrow. we are having our monthly meeting tonight and our chairs are stuck at work
<Kilos> i cant type like normal peeps, i use 2 fingers and have to see where the keys are
<Kilos> hehe
<melodie> 2 fingers ?
<melodie> do you have 10 of them?
<Kilos> they are old man and dont bend like young peeps or women
<Kilos> stiff from years of manual work
<melodie> if you do, I suggest you do the first 3 levels of klavaro to get you started
<melodie> I also train with Klavaro once a while, incredible program!
<Kilos> i will loom yes ty
<melodie> and both are in the repos
<melodie> have you received my mail about the sound bell.ogg ?
<Kilos> but i have tried a few typing courses and hands are too stiff
<Kilos> look
<melodie> try harder! :D
<melodie> don't give up, ever! :D
<Kilos> lol you so cheeky with old peeps
<melodie> you aren't old
<Kilos> i do well with 2 fingers
<melodie> there aren't old people on irc
<Kilos> im in no rush
<melodie> ,-)
<melodie> ;D
<Kilos> we have one guy 8 years older than me
<melodie> neither am
<melodie> I
<melodie> just you said you aren't as fast as the young
<melodie> but some young have not learned to use the keyboard either
<Kilos> no i know some that do 160 words a min
<melodie> and now I'm typing with a really hard one
<melodie> I don't
<Kilos> the guy that does the server for kenya is one
<melodie> I just don't need to watch my fingers while typing, just what I write, and well that the practice with Klavaro
<Kilos> types like a rocket
<melodie> the practice with Tuxtype is to rest from Klavaro
<Kilos> i go get gates
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> back
<Kilos> melodie  you just want to make me work more
<melodie> Kilos I have worked for you and I'm waiting to know if the bell.ogg screenshot helps you?
<Kilos> lol so cheeky
<Kilos> oh yes girl i know setting xchat and hexchat and konversation well ty
<Kilos> ive been using ubuntu since 9.04
<melodie> Kilos but you would want the .ogg to be in the system? that was your point?
<melodie> I have seen "oga" files
<Kilos> but doing it that way gives me a lous sshhhh kinda of sound
<melodie> not sure what format and container that is exactly
<Kilos> bell.ogg must be a loud bloep
<melodie> Kilos look better the screenshot I have put some marks
<melodie> it is a loud blop if you set it up the way I show with the red arrows : I have written an explanation too
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> but ill try again
<Kilos> but not now
<Kilos> trying to find a chair for tonights meeting
<Kilos> guys are busy at work still
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> when is your course
<melodie> just a question, which light music player do you use?
<Kilos> vlc
<melodie> whicy course?
<melodie> this isn't light
<melodie> you need something lighter
<melodie> a very simple one
<Kilos> i dont play much music
<melodie> there is a ppa for deadbeef, or you could install audacious
<melodie> you will play bell.ogg with xchat and an external music player, but a light one that runs fast !
<melodie> this is how it works fine here.
<melodie> else it does what you say, a strange noise
<Kilos> thats an online player
<Kilos> oh i also use mplayer
<melodie> it needs the console to start
<melodie> unless you use gmplayer or so
<melodie> but once again, a light one is very very tiny and small on footprint
<Kilos> i can do that
<Kilos> but no online stuff that eat my data
<melodie> right
<melodie> I have kept the screenshot light and at same time not too small, so you can see the details. it's about 125kb
<Kilos> i have to go eat girl
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> i can see it great ty
<melodie> :)
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> tummy full now need to rest
<Kilos> i even said night on #phillw
<Kilos> can do many noisy channels when we have a meeting
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: where is Maaz?
<Kilos> lemme see
<superfly> oh, no wonder, wrong channel!
<Kilos> you in wrong channel superfly
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Kilos: ek's te vinnig vir jou
<Kilos> ek sien so
<melodie> hi superfly
<superfly> hi melodie
<superfly> bonjour :-) (although that's all the French I know)
<melodie> bonjour, comment ça va ? (How are you?)
<superfly> -_- still sick, on day 4 of my migraine
<melodie> superfly where does it come from?
<superfly> melodie: I think I have influenza
<Kilos> melodie  you want to join our monthly meeting
<Kilos>  #ubuntu-za
<melodie> Kilos is it very verbose?
<Kilos> whats verbose
<superfly> Kilos: you are verbose. you talk a lot
<Kilos> hee hee
<melodie> superfly you can get cured faster if you use "magnesium" (chlorure de magnésium)
<superfly> melodie: yes, I'm taking magnesium :-)
<melodie> superfly I bet you don't have much appetite?
<melodie> you can eat light, chicken soup, fruit juices (not at same time though :D )
<superfly> yeah, on Sunday I wasn't hungry
<Kilos> arnaim good and you
<melodie> Kilos how is the meeting going?
<Kilos> just closing melodie
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I can ask a question there now then
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-29
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> wb Neo31
<Neo31> hi Kilos :)
<Neo31> i got ur message by spotty_
<Neo31> wasn't so clear
<Neo31> what's up about that translation?
<Kilos> i cant even remember that
<Kilos> oh that was long ago
<Kilos> nm its sorted ty
<Neo31> 2 days ago
<Neo31> good
<Kilos> hows you project going
<Neo31> it's live now
<Neo31> still have a lot of issues to fix
<Neo31> one to two weeks
<Kilos> good
<Neo31> depending on the client
<Kilos> whew
<Neo31> hopefully not more than than
<Kilos> lets hope so
<Neo31> I have to move on very soon
<Kilos> to where?
<Neo31> off of this project
<Kilos> ah
<Neo31> it has to end
<Kilos> yes i agree
<Kilos> the odd bit of support now and again is ok
<Neo31> you know the client can always keep asking for more
<Neo31> but i need to close this at least
<Kilos> they alwasy want more
<Neo31> and in the next months we can do maintenance and changes
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> anyway
<Neo31> how r u doing ?
<Neo31> what's up ?
<Kilos> same old but we finding new countries for here now and again and the new site gets some visitors
<Kilos> you seen the new site hey?
<Kilos> Neo31  http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> refresh a few times and watch scenery changed
<Kilos> and the cc sees no infringements and canonical hasnt answered so all seems good
<Neo31> sweet
<Neo31> now it's a website :)
<Neo31> we have the basic pages there already :)
<Neo31> and a good front page :)
<Neo31> thx Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> yeah i think its all there but we have some improvement to add still
<Kilos> only time holds things back
<Kilos> you like it so far
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> the irc link in join us come straight here too
<Kilos> and the mailing list link works
<Kilos> QA  wish
<QA> I wish all you geek types a very successful day
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-30
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> howsit
<Kilos> QA  greet
<QA> Hello everyone here, I am your Python bot. To use me type QA help and see my functions :D
<elacheche> GM :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> hi :)
<Kilos> elacheche  lots of work for you guys that speak french contacting https://aful.org/gul/liste#afrique
<Kilos> and pulling the ubuntu peeps to here, and other linux users too if they like
<Kilos> enrol your fiance to help :D
<elacheche> hahahaha :D OK :) I'll make a plan for that :)
<Kilos> cool ty. we need to start planning our first meeting too
<Kilos> the bot ccan do meetings and logs etc too
<Kilos> and records minutes and so on
<R0ok_> QA: hello bot
<QA> hey
<R0ok_> QA: it's alive! so what are you made of ?
<QA> R0ok_: Got it
<R0ok_> QA: are you opensource ?
<QA> R0ok_: What?
<R0ok_> QA: where is your code ?
<QA> R0ok_: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> R0ok_  qa was written by the za guys
<R0ok_> Kilos: nice, so is the code opensource ?
<Kilos> look for the source in the ubuntu ibid package
<R0ok_> I'd like to add some of that functionality to our nairobi-bot in #nairobilug
<R0ok_> Kilos: oook, thanx
<Kilos> yw
<R0ok_> Kilos: i think i got it: https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<Kilos> our maintainer has been stolen by silicon valley
<Kilos> yes thats it
<R0ok_> Kilos: so is the bot running from some heroku instance ?
<Kilos> it is running from ec2 atm
<Kilos> there is an ibid channel where the ibid team is
<Kilos> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Kilos> then you join #ibid
<R0ok_> Kilos: thanx dude
<Kilos> yw
<elacheche> Time to go.. have a good weekend
<Kilos> you too elacheche
<Kilos> we are here all the time
<elacheche> I know :) :D
<Kilos> hi orfix
<orfix> Hi Kilos, hello everyone
<Kilos> those that arent asleep already are weekend off
<Kilos> orfix  have you seen our new site?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<orfix> nop checking it out right now
<Kilos> hit refrewsh quite a few times and see
<Kilos> refresh
<Kilos> and you can join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> and the mailing list is i the join us section
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-01
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> afternoon
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> hoe lyk it
<Kilos> QA  hi
<QA> good morning
<Kilos> thats better
<Kilos> hi philipballew  all good there?
<Kilos> morning everybody
<philipballew> Kilos, all good in the hood man.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi orfix  ive forgotten again where you are
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-02
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche_anis> Morning \o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-03
<Kilos> morning africa
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-02
<foli> hi, this is just a test of for ubuntu RT#28463
<Kilos> hi foli
<foli> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> thanks alot for the bot
<foli> Kilos: you are welcome, the logs should show up here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/02/
<Kilos> thanks so much foli
<foli> also see terms section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> bunch of late sleepers
<Kilos> QA logs is <reply> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/02/
<QA> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> QA bots is <reply> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<QA> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> QA forecast pretoria
<QA> Kilos: Monday: Clear. High: 24° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 10° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 26° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 24° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 23° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Friday: Clear. High: 25° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Saturday: Clear.
<QA> High: 23° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Sunday: Chance of Rain. High: 22° C., …
<pavlushka> Congrats Kilos for getting the logging bot, :)
<Kilos> ty still got to read the terms and stuff
<pavlushka> Kilos, it works, yea.. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/02/%23ubuntu-africa.txt
<Kilos> yeah but i dont see africa in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/02/
<Kilos> maybe i need new glasses
<Kilos> i should have asked for a bot a year ago
<pavlushka> Kilos, can you see it now?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> had to refresh
<pavlushka> thumbs up!
<Kilos> i do stupid things often
<Kilos> hi acetakwas we are officially logged now
<pavlushka> that is so pavlushka of you, :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> thank you again foli bot is working great
<Kilos> :D
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa. This channel is logged @ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com| Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Next meeting: 27 July 2016 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<acetakwas> Kilos::  Aah! :) That's some good news!
<elacheche> Hey!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> wassup Kilos !
<Kilos> not much lad, hows things there?
<elacheche> busy busy busy Kilos :)
<Kilos> chesedo when you have time can you give me a link to the agenda page you used please
<Kilos> no rush, i just want to add it to the topic
<Kilos> oh and see we have a logbot now too chesedo elacheche
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> missed him
<Kilos> hi Benno-007 all good there?
<Benno-007> yes
<Kilos> superfly when must i ping you?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> evening , hope all well there
<superfly> hi
<Kilos> loganaden was it you that wanted to use etherpad?
<Kilos> oh that other guy, he is approved now. ask him to join us here
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~pirabarlen-cheenaramen
<Kilos> cyrilb you well?
<Kilos> ohi alphad
<Kilos> and cbj
<cyrilb> Kilos: I'm good
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos I'm Back
<CraigZim> How was meeting?
<Kilos> very few peeps CraigZim but ok
<Kilos> i see the mail to your loco
<Kilos> strange request isnt it
<Kilos> QA logs
<QA> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/02/
<Kilos> CraigZim ^^
<Kilos> get up to date
<Kilos> na3il couldnt make it because of studies and exams so chesedo chaired
<CraigZim> Sorry KIlos dinner called :)
<Kilos> np
<foli> Kilos: you are welcome!
<Kilos> im hzappy
<Kilos> happy
<foli> and btw, the logs url will change as it includes the date
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> oh btw
<Kilos> you are at canonical hey
<Kilos> foli
<foli> yes, I'm one of the admins
<Kilos> is canonical still supplying locos with 16.04
<Kilos> in stick form this time
<Kilos> we dont know where to order from
<foli> Kilos: no, I don't think so, that was ship-it or something like that
<Kilos> even after that we could still oder dvds
<Kilos> order
<Kilos> could  you just ask for me please?
<foli> I'm still new enough I wouldn't now for sure, possibly best to ask in #ubuntu
<Kilos> ok thanks again
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-03
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<chesedo> hi all and Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo
<chesedo> the agenda that i used - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160127
<Kilos> i have to put an agenda in the topic bar
<Kilos> everything else is up to date and fly will sort a proper email address for us when he has time
<chesedo> Kilos: do you know how to create a new one?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> too much running around in head
<chesedo> lol, ok will do...
<chesedo> Kilos: i created one based on Jan's here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160727
<Kilos> thanks alot chesedo
<Kilos> we also have a log bot
<Kilos> so logs working from yesterday
<Kilos> QA shorten https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160727
<QA> Kilos: The tubes are clogged!
<Kilos> ai!
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa. This channel is logged @ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com| Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Next meeting: 27 July 2016 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://is.gd/wngDEz
<chesedo> hmm, interesting
<chesedo> hi josuebrunel
<superfly> Kilos: start a meeting
<Kilos> QA start meeting
 * QA gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> so whats up today
<Kilos> QA end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-05-03-10-30-00.json :: txt: http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-05-03-10-30-00.txt :: html: http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-05-03-10-30-00.html
<Kilos> yay ty superfly that works fine
<Kilos> one day we just need to upgrade her so she doesnt burp anymore and where she says cracks his knuckles change his to hers
<Kilos> QA are you female
<QA> But of course Kilos Only females know everything
<Kilos> good girl
<theShirbiny> evening everyone
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-05
<theShirbiny> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING EVERYONE
<CraigZim> Morning All
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL hows things there
<Na3iL> Hiyas Kilos I am alive! fine thanks :D what about you?
<Na3iL> How a
<Na3iL> How was the meeting last time?
<Kilos> few attended but went ok i suppose
<Na3iL> That's cool, I read the log I saw it in the ML
<Na3iL> I am very sorry cause I wasn't available to be there
<Kilos> its fine lad life happens
<Kilos> and chesedo is always backup chair for us
<Na3iL> Cool :D
<chesedo> Hi Na3iL
<Kilos> you making the next one hey?
<Na3iL> Sure Kilos
<Na3iL> Hutas chesedo
<Na3iL> how are you mate ;à
<Na3iL> :)
<chesedo> great ty, and self?
<Na3iL> Great as well :D ty
<melodie> hi
<melodie> comment ça va ?
<melodie> ok gn
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> ok thank you!
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-07
<Kilos> sleep well africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-08
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kilos !!!
<melodie> I have to "see" you!
<melodie> bonjour tout le monde
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> how are you?
<melodie> Kilos you might have the so missing Burkina Faso in your lists in a near future!
<melodie> this is what I've come to tell you
<Kilos> oh my what is happening
<melodie> do you have someone in your team who can translate for you?
<melodie> from French
<Kilos> yes but not today only tomorrow
<melodie> well in Toulouse, one hour drive from my home, we have a 4 days Fablabs festival
<melodie> yes, no hurry
<melodie> you know what Fablabs are, don't you?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i am just an irc cruiser trying to revive locos that have become inactive
<melodie> There are places meant to unleach the people's creativity, and help each other create projects using open source tools
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> <Kilos> i am just an irc cruiser trying to revive locos that have become inactive || and you can also inspire the creation of new ones, don't you?
<Kilos> yes i try
<melodie> Well at Ougadougou, they have created a whole building using the ancesters methods of the nubien vault
<melodie> to make the Fablab inside
<Kilos> cool
<melodie> they asked money to the crowd at Kisskissbank and received over 7000 euros to make it
<Kilos> great
<melodie> now the initiator of the project is at the Fablabs festival in Toulouse, and one of the members of my newly created LUG in my area is a friend of his, and will bring him along in our very 1st grand opening meeting inauguration in 2 weeks !
<melodie> and the guy who initiates this fablab is also a Linux user! \o>
<melodie> \o/ !
<Kilos> yay
<melodie> so I'll tell him about your african network and ask him to reach to you and join in!
<melodie> That's not all
<Kilos> wonderrful ty
<melodie> no problem my greatest pleasure :D
<melodie> and it's not all
<Kilos> you have been a busy lady
<Kilos> tell more
<melodie> it's probably very hot in your place lately?
<Kilos> nope winter is coming fast
<melodie> omg
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> northern hemisphere is getting summer now
<melodie> in Burkina Faso there is also a guy who I know who leads a Spirulina farm, he just returned from there (I've seen him at his home neaby mine, with his wife) and they have 46°C there now.
<Kilos> oh my
<melodie> I asked him how he bears it, he told me he didn't. then asked him how natives bear it, he sayd, litterally "they don't. They die. Just they don't know what they are dying from"
<Kilos> 46°c is hot
<melodie> now I see this guy who creates the fablab at Ouagadougou and his co-creators have knowledge about the Nubien vault construction method ( see http://www.lavoutenubienne.org/en ) and this is very important for all countries where it's very hot, because it's ecologic, very strong, and keeps the temperature low when it's hot, and higher when it's cold!
<melodie> so when my friend says "they die", he talks about hundreds of people dying and the rest around are helpless :-[
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> this is where I can give it a hinch : I'll make them both contact each other. My friend has his spirulina farm not far from Ouagadougu, and they have to meat and work together to share their respective knowledge!
<Kilos> that link is very slow
<melodie> yes, it can be, it's far from you
<Kilos> the answer to most problems is in working together
<melodie> do you want me to send you the pdf of the Ouagadougou project by mail? Or is there someone in your organisation who you would want me to send it? (someone with more bandwidth credits)
<melodie> Kilos and connecting the relevant people in that purpose
<Kilos> how big is it melodie
<melodie> you know my dear, I'm myself searching for a lasting solution to earn my living, while doing what I love, which is helping finding solutions to issues. And I am aging too, so I'd better find it fast.
<melodie> let me check
<melodie> it's 1,6 Mio, (1 703 466 octets)
<melodie> 7 pages, textes and pictures
<Kilos> what is that in megabytes
<melodie> This is about 1.7 MB
<melodie> almost
<Kilos> thats fine love
<melodie> so I send it to you by mail?
<Kilos> you can mail it to me
<melodie> ok I do that right away
<Kilos> ty
<melodie> please give me your mail address again, my mail client can't find it
<Kilos> hehe im much older than you
<urbanslug> haha
<melodie> Kilos you might be, however I don't want to be stopped by age. Only society will (which in France would make me a pre-retired, which I refuse to be!)
<Kilos> do you see it in pm melodie
<Kilos> https://framadrop.org/r/keFdj79tAs#kEOzQwyj66NM5iC7kMKzXc1pneuTu+AlTEKAh555v8U=
<Kilos> for the french speaking african peeps
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<MarwenDo> how are doing ?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> https://framadrop.org/r/keFdj79tAs#kEOzQwyj66NM5iC7kMKzXc1pneuTu+AlTEKAh555v8U=
<MarwenDo> i'm fine :)
<Kilos> getting hotter by you guys now
<Kilos> we are going into winter
<melodie> Kilos tell them what it is : a Fablab being created in Burkina Faso, where no LUG is yet known! And the guy who is creating it is in France now, in Toulouse where there is an international Fablab Festival lasting 4 days! And this guy IS a Linux user!
<melodie> so all you guys download that file! :D
<melodie> and spread it around in all Africa! Yeah! \o/ !
<Kilos> MarwenDo melodie is working to make things better for people in africa
<MarwenDo> great :)
<melodie> Kilos that's to say everywhere, because all have something to teach to others. Such as this Nubian Vault construction technique which is referred to in the pdf document, I've read about it before, and it's just the utmost best thing to know in any country where mud can be used for this purpose.
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> you can stop after the word "better". ;-)
<melodie> "melodie is working to make things better" :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you have mud in france as well
<melodie> always have
<Kilos> hee hee
<melodie> yes, in most places
<melodie> some have mostly stones and rocs, so they build with stones and rocks, other places have wood, then they use wood
<Kilos> i remember from watching old war movies
<melodie> aha !
<melodie> I'm still writing that mail to you
<Kilos> no rush girl im not going anywhere
<melodie> how do you say "inauguration" in English? Is that the same word?
<Kilos> QA spell inauguration
<QA> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Kilos> hha yes same in english melodie
<melodie> Kilos thanks my friend.
<Kilos> anytime
<melodie> wb MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi melodie
<melodie> :)
<melodie> which country do you live in?
<MarwenDo> I'm from Tunisia :D
<MarwenDo> you ?
<melodie> south France
<MarwenDo> nice to meet you
<melodie> South West that is
<melodie> nice to meet you too
<melodie> I'm wondering if the "no phased updates" thing that it spreading around the web as a feature actually exists and works, I have set it up on one of my machines and I'm not sure I see a difference, and in man apt.conf and in the file "/usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz" which is talked about in the man (man apt.conf) I don't see a clue about it? Here are the posts about phased updates:
<melodie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369722/update-manager-does-not-show-all-updates
<melodie> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=127
<melodie> someone has any idea about it?
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> hows things there
<Kilos> melodie those links were for 13.10 i dont think that is valid anymore
<melodie> those links where "starting from 13.10" which means we don't know if they are, or not, valid anymore. :)
<melodie> it's possible that the docs and man were never updated either.
<Kilos> the guys on phills channel should know
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos sorry been busy. things here deteriorating
<CraigZim> cash had to get
<Kilos> everywhere lad
<Kilos> the whole world is upside down
<CraigZim> no cash money no notes avail money in bank
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> CraigZim how are you guys surviving
<CraigZim> still carrying on,we always seem to find a way :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> night africa, rest well
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-02
<elacheche> Kilos: Morning!
<Kilos> hi elacheche hows things?
<elacheche> Just, FYI, you DID NOT re-apply for the membership board position, you sent that email to the wrong ML
<Kilos> i replied saying i will be available if not enough new applicants
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok where must i go
<elacheche> You should send that the Membershipt Board ML, not ubuntu-africa ML
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lemme try sort that
<Kilos> ok that should be sorted now. ty elacheche
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-03
<loganaden> hoi
<chris30> zipper, hi
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-07
<theShirbiny> Good morning, anyone know where elacheche is?
